# Studio Fix Fluid vs. Studi Fix Powder



## wmharmon (Aug 9, 2006)

My first post here ... yeah me!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only MAC foundation I have ever used is the SFF and I love it.  I'm just thinking I might like the ease of a powder foundation.  I'm thinking about giving the regular Studio Fix a shot, but have a few questions.  Is the coverage as full, as matte and as long lasting as the fluid?  Next, I've heard more than once that the SFF runs dark.  I'm using NC15 and it is perfect.  In the powder would I move up to the NC20 then or do you think the NC15 is the way to go.  I suppose I could order both, but then I'd have to go to the trouble of returning one.

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, SFF is darker, so you might need NC20 with SF. 

 Quote:

  Is the coverage as full, as matte and as long lasting as the fluid?  
 
Nop, I get more coverage with SFF and it's more long lasting. But, the powder is much more matte, but my skin is even more oily after a couple of hours.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 9, 2006)

studio fix fluid gives all around better coverage, in my experiences, its more of a creamy, matte finish, it lasts longer, and it covers better. studio fix powder is okay, but i generally use it lightly over a liquid foundation for extra coverage, or to banish shine. studio fix powder doesn't actually do enough for me to be worn as foundation alone, plus, i personally find that it gets kind of wierd looking after its been on for awhile. still, its nice and convenient to throw in your bag for touch-ups, or something, but i prefer starting out the day with something better.

and yes, SFF runs dark. if you do go for studio fix powder, go up a shade.


----------



## wmharmon (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you both.  That REALLY helps a lot.  I think I'll be sticking with my SFF.


----------



## User67 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have tried so hard to love the Studio Fix powder over the years because I also like the convinience of a powder, but it never works for me. The coverage isn't great, it makes my pores look huge, I look super oily after a few hours & by the end of the day it's totally disapeared. However I adore the SFF & think it's so much better than the powder version.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 9, 2006)

"don't fix what ain't broke" SFF is the only foundation to tear me away from my beloved Bare Eescentuals.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 9, 2006)

SFF is much better.... much longer lasting too...

i got through regular studio fix in about 5 minutes (not quite!)
and didnt like the formula half as much!

also ifound regular studio fix much more orange toned.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 28, 2007)

I started out using Studio Fix Powder (NW43), but I decided to try out SF fluid (NW43), and it is WAY better! Long lasting, the perfect shade, and I don't have to check my oily areas nearly as often.  Also, it works better w/select cover up and studio stick concealer than the powder for me. I set it w/the select sheer loose powder and keep the select sheer pressed powder in my bag.

The other day I wanted to wear SF Powder to run some quick errands and it was soooo dark and wrong, and I hate that I'd been using all that time, lol! I'll have to check out the other shades if I ever decide to buy it again


----------



## liv (Mar 28, 2007)

I wish NW15 was light enough for me in the Fluid, I really wanted to love it.  =[  It's a smidge too dark, and thus looked orangey.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 28, 2007)

i believe that if one has more oily skin, it's worse to use a heavy, thick powder. Oily skin just soaks the powder right up! then you have to touch up more frequently, and it comes off much more quickly.... I wear SFF with loose powder on top and i have to touch up like once or twice. it's amazing. The loose powder is so light and sheer that my oils have nothing to grab onto and suck up!! so i don't get as oily as fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love sff. it's my miracle foundation.


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 28, 2007)

when using primer underneath, Studio Fix Powder has better coverage for me


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I wish NW15 was light enough for me in the Fluid, I really wanted to love it.  =[  It's a smidge too dark, and thus looked orangey._

 
Try using NC 15 SFF w/ NW 15 powder...It took soooo much work for me to get the right shade for SFF, but I loved the formula so much that I didn't want to give up on it.

Ok, so it's not the "perfect" shade, but it works pretty well for me & at least it's not orange.


----------

